# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  SIDA në Shqipëri: Numri i të infektuarve në rritje

## Shijaksi-London

SIDA, dy politikanë me virus Banore e Tiranës, 19 vjeçe studente. Janë të dhënat e vajzës që guxoi të bëjë analizat e SIDA-s. Përgjigja ishte pozitive. Mjekët nuk mund të publikojnë emrin e saj. Në seancën e terapi- konsultë, ajo ka pohuar: "Dy të ish- dashurit e mi janë politikanë". Njerëzit që kanë folur me vajzën, mohojnë që ajo të ketë treguar emrat e tyre, dhe pse i është sugjeruar të flasë me mashkullin që aktualisht ka lidhje intime, qoftë edhe politikan. Treguesi, burim i sigurtë i gazetës, thotë se vajza ka pohuar në çastet e traumës së pësuar, pasi është njohur me analizat. Ajo është me SIDA. Ka kërkuar ndihmë për mjekimin që duhet të marrë. Të bindur se aktualisht në Shqipëri mjeksia nuk disponon ilaçin antisida, vajzës i është dhënë shpresë për sherimin e saj, së pari duke nisur me seancat psikoterapi. Ky është fati i vajzës, emri i së cilës mbahet anonim për shumë arsye. .Rasti i dytë me SIDA që ka traumatizuar bluzat e bardha, është i frikshëm. Asnjë nga personeli njohës i histories, nuk pranon të flasë më askënd. Frika jo vetëm e ligjit por edhe e një përballje deri me vrasje nga personi i infektuar , bënë që ata të heshtin, ndoshta deri në fund. Një i ri rreth të 30-ve, është njohur me semundjen e tij. Ai është me SIDA. Jashtë kufijve, dyshoi tek marrja e virusit. Përgjigja ishte pozitive. Ka disa muaj që ai jeton me idenë e vdekjes. Si fillim, mjekët kujtojnë se i infektuari u përball me semundjen duke u mbyllur ne banesë. Vazhdoi gjatë të rrinte larg shoqërimit. Kur një ditë rikthehet atje ku kishte marrë përgjigjen e semundjes së tij. Djali është njohur nga personeli. Dikush tregon se 30 vjeçari duhet të ketë fituar simptomat e një krimineli. "Ai po hekmerret", të thotë. Të paktën shtatë femra të reja dhe të bukura, janë paraqitur në sportelin mjeksor. Djali luan rolin e të dashurit ose të fejuarit dhe dergon vajzën për analiza jo të SIDA-s por për semundje të tjera infektive. Askush nuk guxon të flaws me vajzat, thotë burimi. Kanë frikë se mos ai mund ti diktojë dhe mund ti kercenojë deri me jetën. "Duket agresiv", thonë. "Kurse vajzat vijnë duke qeshur dhe të kenaqura në shoqërinë e djalit. Aktualisht askush nuk mund të jap një mundësi zgjidhjeje", thuhet nga ata që dinë të vertetën e historisë. Çpo ndodhNga diagnostikimi i deritanishëm, treguesi i të infektuarve me virusin e SIDA-s është në rritje. Konfirmohet se është i paktën numri zyrtar i të semurëve. Llogaritet një përqindje e lartë e shoqërisë shqiptare e infektuar, aktualisht bartës të mikrobit, ose ndryshe në fazën e parë të sëmundjes.Ajo çka konstatohet, të semurët po bëhen transportus të virusit brenda për brenda (burrat po infektojnë gratë). Deri pak kohë më parë të infektuarit vinin nga jashtë kufijve. Pozicionimi dhe stabilizimi i tyre social brenda territorit shqiptar, kanë dhenë mundësinë e ngjitjes së semundjes edhe tek individët jo të rrezikuar. Femrat e rikthyera përbëjnë kontigjentin tjetër bartës të virusit. Nga konstatimet, meshkujt shqiptar së shumti kanë qenë klientë në shtepitë publike brenda dhe jashtë kufijve. Shumë femra (prostituta) kanë pohuar se klientët shqiptarw, midis tyre dhe politikanë, kanë paguar me tepër, vetëm për të mos kryer mardhenie me mjete mbojtëse. Sikurse ende nuk shfaqen shenjat e përgjegjësisë rreth semundjes për të marrë masa mbrojtëse, ndonëse nuk sigurojnë qind për qind marrjen e virusit.

----------


## Brari

Shkrimi eshte i qarte dhe shume i rendesishem.

Aty ka dy Probleme.

1- Qe politikanet tane (kuptohet socialiste sepse ata te Saliut jane me bicikleta kineze akoma e jo 19 vjecarja po as  gjyshja e Zan Caushit nuk i afrohet) te zhytur ne Milionat e Dollarve te fituara ne Tenderat magjik..e si rezultat te dendur mire nga bifteket e Vererat e mira  kerkojne te zbrazin  hallatet e enjtura nga super Mirqenja.

Keta bo-le fryre mbasi jane velur nga militantet Socialiste mullaqe mdhaja hidhen ne sulm tek cupkat elegante te Shkollave e Universiteteve  ne Tiran e rrethe edhe bejne kerdine.
Cdo Motel i shokve te politikanve tane eshte nji Bordello e pa shpallur.

2- Te infektuarit me SIDA (disa prej atyre).

Disa njerez kur kuptojne se jane me SIDA fillojne dhe URREJNE BOTEN.

Jo vetem nuk ruajne njerzit e tjere por hidhen ne nji sulm te tmershem per tja RRASUR VIRUSIN te gjithve ku te mundin.
Keta tipa frekuantojne  maksimalisht diskotekat e cdo lloj vendi ku mund te kontaktohen cupkat tarallake e grate tru shkulura.
Keta nuk ja zgjasin shume por drejt e ne aktin seksual dhe kane kenaqsi se dhe "kte nate i cova x femra ne rrugen e vdekjes"  mendojne ate  me cinizem.

Nje tip i tille vetem ne nji qytet te Europes brenda dy -tre muajsh fjeti me rreth 200 gra.
Kur policia e kapi dhe e shpalli ne gazete  me emer e mbiemer dhe me fytyre athere te alamuara u paraqiten ne klinikat e Qytetit nja 200 gra te shkalafendura te cilat kishin shkuar me kte surrat m-utin.
Njohjet ishin bere ne Pube dhe disko.

Nji rast tjeter..(Nje zezak afrikan, refugjat ne Europe)..

Nji pis i tille me SIDE..cdo nate frekuentonte diskot e X qyteti.
Kur flinte me femrat qe peshkonte aty   neper pubet dhe ato i thoshin ..prit te te vem Kondom..ai i egersuar u thoshte..
E pse duhet te ve un Kondom??
Qeke raciste ti  qelbesir e m-utit..
Ato trushkulurat (keto i sqaroi gazeta..cka po tregoj une) per te mos Ofenduar kte zhapik te zi..thoshin..ok ok..me fal se sdesha tju ofendoj..eja pra dhe bejme pa kondom..

Dhe per pun 3-4 muajsh Ai ja ngjiti Virusin nji numeri rekord Vajzash.


Keshtu punet..

----------


## Blerim London

shijakas ke shum te drejte vella kjo eshte nje tragjedi per ne shqipetaret 
ja ku u fute edhe virusi me i keq SIDA ne kete qe nuk e kishim perpara po ja dolen prostitutat edhe ja ku hyri edhe virusi ne shqiperi 
po shyqyr zoti ka gjera mbrojtese po ato budallenjet nuk i perdorin 
po me gjithe ate nuk kemi cate bejm ne 
vetem duhet te ruajm veten ton qe mos te na ndodhi ashtu 
se ky virus eshte shum i keq

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## ganoid

Duhet me pas kujdes dreqi ta haje. Nje i njofuri im para dy ditesh vari veten se kishte pas kete dreq semundjeje. Sa beri analizat (qe kerkon shkolla cdo fillim viti kalendarik) i erdhi pergjigje pozitive dhe kater dite pas lajmit vari veten. A e dini si e ka marre? Para nja tre muajsh kishte qene ne nje diskoteke ne Prage. Aty i perdridhte pi_dhin nje ****. Ky si i pire qe ishte shkoi kerceu nja dy min dhe e puthi. Ndersa po putheshin ajo e kafshoi ne buze dhe e cau. Ky i ziu nuk e ndjeu shume ngaqe ishte thumb me birre dhe keshhtu qe vazhdoi. Pasi e puthi nja tre here iku ajo bucja duke i thene se qenkish cun kot e sdi te puth. Keshtu e hengri djali i botes. Te pakten keshtu mendonte. Sa per buzen ate ja kam pare me syte e mi.

Miqesishte Geni!

ps.o braro !
Ti ke filluar te mos me cudisesh me. Po si o burr i dheut edhe ketu i nakatose socialistet?
Me qafsh, me thuj cili nga ata eshte "kandidati" me i mundshem?

----------


## Brari

Po !


Eshte ndonji nga kreret e Freshit dhe ndonji Blend Gonxhe ose Ben Blush.
Me hamendje po flas.

Gen mos u puth më aty ne Prage.

Kujdes.
Ne se ke mikeshe shkoni e beni analizat. Vetem athere puthuni.

Cdo te mire.

----------


## DON_Endri

Man, eshte bo keq puna, duhet me pas kujdes. Po lexoja disa studime shkencore mbi HIV, dhe thoshin qe te berit seks me prezevativ, perseri nuk eshte 100% i sigurt, per te mbrojtur njerezit nga Aids.  Dhe e keqja osht qe kete virus e merr nga qejfi mer jahu. Ketu te vje inot. Geni, me ate historin qe na tregove, na tmerrove lal. Duhet me qen me men ne koke, se kurvat ate pun kan. Pranaj o popull sduhet me bo seks pa karar me kedo qe te del para. U pa puna duhet me fut ne pun programmin  ''selective sex'' . hajt rrofshim te gjithe ta ta

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Po pse ajo goca ka infektuar vetem dy politikane?Ku me e marre te kishte infektuar krejt parlamentin atehere Shqiperia do i ngrinte klenge e lapidare SIDA-s se do e çlironte nga e keqja?Po e keqja eshte se politikanet tane edhe SIDA-n e bejne SIDE e vdesin fare kaq semundje e keqe jane per vete...

----------


## forsajt

A e dini si shkon kjo puna, zinxhir shkon. Ajo fakirja ja ka dhuru virusin atyre politikaneve. Politikani x ja jep gruse. Gruja ka dashnor shoferin e burrit. E hongri ene shoferi. Shoferi eshte i martu. E hongri ene gruja. Gruja ka dashnor shokun e shoferit. E hongri ene ai e keshtu me rradhe. Do dali ndonji dite 90% e shqiprise me AIDS. Se ne Shqipri o bo mode, nuk ka burre pa dy dashnore, at least. Na ka hyre fryka ne palce.

----------


## sn0m

Cuna, kujdes me ket djall semundje se njehere per njeher nuk ka kurim. Megjithate, menyra se si e shtroni, qe i kapi freshistat e shoferat eshte paksa jo normale.

Nje gje duhet te keni parasysh se kjo semundje nuk duhet te behet baze per te stigmatizuar nga ana shoqerore ata qe mund te jene te infektuar nga ky virus. 
Dmth, Brari e ke shume gabim qe ben aludime politike ne lidhje me ket pasi po ta shikosh thelle kjo menyre afrimi thjesht e rrit rrezikun qe ( larg qofte) edhe ne te tjeret perfshire dhe ty te infektohemi nje dite dhe jo ta pakesoj ate.

Nje gje duhet te jete e qarte se HIV eshte virus si ai  i hepatitit, papilloma ect. E keqja ne kete raste eshte se arrin te transmetohet edhe me ane te marrdhenieve seksuale, dhe nuk eshte se ka ndonje preference nese eshte ne mes te te majteve, te djathteve, atyre qe i japin bicikletave apo atyre qe i japin karrocave me guzhinieta. 
Larg qofte neser mund te jete njeri nga ne apo ndonje qe eshte i aferti jone, ateher cfare duhet te bejme ti shajme pse smbajten willin ne pantallona apo ti perbuzim? 

Gabim, shume gabim. 
Virusi i HIV nuk ka kure te njhur sot per sot, vetem ilace qe e ngadalesojne perparimin e saj ne AIDS dhe kostoja e tyre nga $13.000 ka rene ne rreth $400 ne vit. I vetmi mjet qe eshte i provuar qe eshte me efikasi ne parandalimin e transmetimit eshte kondomi. Edhe kondomi nuk eshte se te mbron 100 per qind, psh ne rastin e carjeve aksidentale gjate aktit seksual apo rough sex qe perfhin kafshime qe te cojne ne shkembimin e gjakut gjate puthjeve. 

Edhe ideja e nje jete hermiti apo jetesa absolute brenda martese eshte e vertet se e pakesojne shume rrezikun e infektimit po prape nuk afrojne siguri absolute, ne lidhje me ate qe nje dite ne mos ti apo partneri jot mund te kene nje takim seksual jashte lidhjes, ose thjesht nje trnsfuzion gjaku te infektuar dhe..... Dmth nuk eshte se ka siguri absolute po vec relative.

Sic e thashe dhe me larte, mjeti me i mire per ta luftuar kete semundje eshte parandalimi. Pavaresisht kur vjen puna te  shoqeria shqiptare, na del nje problem i madh qe eshte qendrimi i saj ndaj personave t e infektuar ku mbizoteron percmimi. Kjo gje eshte deri diku e kuptueshm,e sepse pasqyron friken subcoshiente nga vdekja qe ka cdonjeri nga ne por a na sherben kjo gje ne te tjereve qe jemi te paparekur? 

Jo sepse personat qe mund te jene potencialisht te infektuar po qe nuk jane te sigurte duke u perballuar me kete lloj qendrimi do mundojne te qendrojne ne heshtje sa me shume qe te jene e mundur, duke shtuar frekuencen qe ne due curse te infektoje dhe persona te tjere me ane te aktiti seksual. Dhe mos harroni qe nga dita e infektimit deri ne shperthimin e AIDS mund te shkoj pa terapi ne 8-10 vjet ndersa me terapi deri ne 20 vjet dhe gjate kesaj periudhe keta persona jane mese normale dhe si rrjedhim potenciale infektues... 

Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja qe epidemia e HIV  ka nje shkalle perhapje rreth 10-20 here me te larte ne vende si India, kina , afrika ect ku ky lloj qendrimi ndaj kesaj lloj semundje eshte e tille. 

Ne vendet perrendimore, ku kampione eshte Suedija, duke ndjekur nej strategji ku i eshte vene theksi edukimit te shoqerise ne lidhje me semiundjet seksuae te transmetueshme dhe ne vecaneri ne lidhje me HIV, dmth ne kuptimin e semundjes dhe qendrimin qe duhet te mbajme ndaj saj eshte pakesuar incidenti i smundjes ne minimum. 

Ne basics, kjo semundje nuk transmetohet nga marrdheniet shoqerore, dmth shtrengimi i duarve, bisedat edhe puthjet shoqerore ne faqe, meqe ne shqiptaret, cuna goca na pelqen te puthemi ne faqe, prandaj nuk ka arsye fizike qe te perbuzen apo te diskriminohen personat qe jane te infektuar ne lidhje me rrezikun qe ato perfaqesojne ndaj te tjereve. 

Gjithashtu, nese ketyre personave ne i afrojme kompasion, mbeshtetje, kuptim ne lidhje qe ato po perballen me nje realitet te ri ku vdekja, nga nje posibilitet i larget behet dicka me e afert, ne nuk bejme gje tjeter vecse i rrisim shanset qe ato qe jane potencialisht te infektuar ti drejtohen qendrave perkatese  per analiza dhe si rrjedhim duke rritur perqindjen e njohurise per kete semundje dhe duke pakesuar indirekt shanset e tansmetimit te pavetedijshem te saj. 

Tani ketu duhet dhe nje ligj qe te denoj me burgim ata persona te infektuar qe me ndergjegjie infektojne te tjeret, ashtu sic e kane dhe shtete e tjera perendimore. 

Tani qe ta mbyll, me falni se bera nje diskutim te gjate por duke qene se marr pak vesh nga mjekesia desha te beja nje diskutim pak me te zgjeruar, duke shpresuar se do ndikoj te ndryshoj qendrimin tuaj te pakten dhe se ju do ndikoni te pakten ne te njohurit tuaj apo dhe familjet tuaja ne menyre qe ta ndryshojme qendrimin ndaj HIV dhe te mos behemi nje vend tjeter afrikan ne evrope.

Dhe njeher, kujdes cuna dhe mos harroni corapet, majeni me vete ne kulete.

Me respekt
SN

----------


## sn0m

KJo eshte nje pergjigje per nje forumas qe me cojmesazh privat.
Puna eshte se mesazhi forumit nuk te le me shume se 1000 fjale gje qe eshte shume pak dhe meqenese tema eshte shume e gjere dhe jo shume personale dhe i sherben edhe lexuesve tre tjere po ta le pergjigjen ketu. Ne rast se ke dicka shume personale, atehere me shkruaj ne privat ke [email]koli_73@yahoo.com(koli viz posht73)

Ok Pergjgigja

Hi,
Bere shume mire qe me shkruajte dhe eshte me mire te kesh informacion sesa te trembesh kot.
Nje gje eshte e vertete qe neqoftese nje person ka pasur contacte sexuale te pa mbrojtura, kjo e ve ne rrezikun e infektimit nga HIV por kjo sdo te thote qe ai eshte i infektuar patjeter.

Ok tani, shenjat e para te infektimit shfaqen 4 deri ne 6 jave pas raportiti te pambrojtur. Ato manifestohen si nje grip i rende, me temperature, djersitje te madhe, dhimbje te forta kycesh e muskujsh, gjendje e keqe shpirterore, te vjella, diarre, dhe me karakteristikja eshte shfaqja e njollave te kuqe ne trup e fytyre  dhe fryrja e gjendrave ne groin, qe i bie te rreza kofshes apo qafe, sqetulla dhe ato jane te pakten 1 cm te medhaja dhe paksa te dhimbshme. Kjo zakonisht shkon nga 1 ne tre jave dhe pastaj,ne pergjithesi gjithshka kthehet ne normalitet. Ne disa raste te tjera, gjendrat ngelen te zmadhuara per nje kohe me te gjate ose diarreja mund te vashdoje e dhe me gjate, por ne pergjithesi personi behet komplet normal. 
Tani ktu fillon dhe periudha asimptomatike e semundjes qe mund te shkoj deri ne 10 vjet ku personi eshte komplet normal.

Tani, HIV nuk transmetohet nga prekja me duar, puthja ne faqe, te folurit, apo nese perdor pirunin apo lugen e shokut. Dmth aktiviteti shoqeror sic eshte bashkejetesa nuk ka asnje lloj rreziku. Megjithate, duhet te besh kujdes nga mjetet qe mund te bien ne kontakt si brisku apo shiringa nese ai i perdor. Megjithese dhe ktu nuk eshte se eshte se eshte provuar se e transmetojne virusin pasi dihet qe ai eshte shume i dobet dhe kontakti me ajrin apo driten eshte imjaftueshem per ta shkaterruar, prap eshte mire ti maresh keto masa.

Prandaj per arsyet e mesiperme do jete shume gabim te fillosh dhe ta persekutosh nje person sepse mendon se mund te jete i infektuar. Megjithate, t'i mund te bisedosh si shok a shoqe me te me te dhe ta bindesh qe te bej analiza pasi nuk eshte se ka ndonje te keqe nga kjo gje, po vec ka perfitime ne rast se eshte i infektuar. Gjithashtu, perdorni kondomin gjithmone, kurre pa te sidomos nese praktikoni seksia cazual.
OK besoj se i dhashe pergjigje deri diku pytjes suaj , po nese sjeni i qarte me co nje mesazh tjeter.

Ok

Te fala
SN

----------


## sn0m

Ok tani kjo eshte nje shkrim me keshilla praktike per forumistat dhe rethet e tyre qe te jene sa me te shendetshem ne lidhje me HIV

1.KONDOMI, nuk ka asnje mase tjeter qe ta parandaloje transmetimin me mire sesa kondomi. Edhe pse ai nuk te ofron mbrojtje absolute apo 100 % pasi ka rsate qe ka carje aksidentale, sidomos kur praktikon seksin anal ose kur je fan I rough sex qe mund te shkoj dhe ne kafshime gjate puthjeve, prape eshte me I miri sot per sot. Prandaj, mbajeni kondomin gjithmone me vete, ne portofol. Gjithashtu, nese praktikoni dhe seksin anal, blini dhe disa lubrifikues me baze uji, mund ti gjeni kudo, dhe ti mbani dhe ato me vete bashke me kondomin. Problemi me seksin anal eshte se jo vetem se cahen kondomet por gjithashtu duke qene se mukoza anale ka vetem nje shtrese ne dallim nga jo vaginale me shume shtresa, eshte shume me e lehte per tu care dhe per te shtuar shanset e transmetimit te virusit. Pra I vetmi parandalues eshte kondomi, mos harroni po ikni tani dhe blini disa dhe futini ne portofol ne rast se se  keni bere aroma. Tani per ata qe kane shansin te jene jashte me dokumenta te rregullta, ne rast se keni carje aksidentale te kondomit dhe kane arsye te mendojne se personat me te cilet jane duke bere seks kane rrezikshmeri te madhe, ktu futen prostitutat, afrikanet, aziatiket, qeflinjte e klubeve te nates, sidomos ato qe si behet vone te perdorin kondom per aktin seksual, mos panikoni, lajeni organin seksual me uje te ngrohtedhe me sapun dhe pastaj shkoni sa me shpejt te shihni mjekun e familjes (GP ne Angli) ose dhe ne spital mund te drejtoheni dhe ti thoni se keni pasur nje aksident me nje prostitute dhe ata jane te detyruar tju japin profilaksi HIV me ligj. Kjo perbehet nga nje kombinim I tre ilaceve qe merren nga goja per nje jave dhe I ul shanset e transmetimit deri ne 80%. 
1.NESE JENI IDIOT DHE NUK MBANI KONDOM ME VETE PER SEKSIN KAZUAL, ktu poshte po ju jape disa keshilla qe mund ta pakesojne ne menyre anedoktiale rrezikun.
2.Perdorimi I kremrave desifektante me baze betadine qe mund ti bleni kudo dhe ne supermarket. Lyjeni organin seksual me te para aktiti seksual. Kto kremra jane te padhimshem, mund tju ndihmojne me lubrifikimin, kane aktivitet baktericidal dhe viricidal duke pakesuar perqendrimin e pjesezave virale aktive dhe indirekt mbrojtur juve. Gjithashtu ato mund tju heqin edhe ndonje microb te paftuar qe mund tju kete kolonizuar organin seksual si rrjedhoje e aventurave tuaja te meparshme. Kjo lloj metode eshte provuar ne afriken e jugut dhe ka rezultuar ne nje ulje rrezikshmerie te 12%.
3.Nese edhe kjo gje eshte paksa larg realitetit, kthehemi te bazikja, larja e organit seksual me uje te ngohet dhe sapun pas aktit seksual. Gjithashtu edhe zgjedhja e partnerit ka shume rendesi. Ne afriken e sub saharas incidenca e HIV po I afrohet 50 %, domethene shansi eshte 1 ne 2 persona te infektuar. Prandaj, ata te egrit qe sdun me ja dite per ngjyrn e lekures shume kujdes. Nese keni mundesi te zgjidhni, mixuni me te bardhat e jo me afrikanet. Tjeter, lloji I aktiti seksual, mundohuni te shmangni seksin anal. Sic e thashe dhe me larte, mukoza anale ka vetem nje shtrese he si rrjedhoje eshte shume e prirur per tu dmtuar gjate aktit seksual, dhe mjafton qe ju te keni nje te care te vogel ne lekuren e penisit dhe .  Dhe nje gje,per ta qe preferojne oral seks pasi nuk te rrezikon, seshte e vertete, eshte pranuar qe virusi transmetohet dhe me ane te seksit oral, prandaj, perdorni kondomin me mire pasi ai I afrohet 100% per nga siguri

  OK keto ishin disa keshilla te thjeshta te orfruara nga prof  FLAMUR TOPI dhe emisioni mjeku dhe shendeti ne menyre qe forumistat ti kemi sa me te shendetshem dhe te vashdojne te na postojne diskutime te fuqishme.
Nese keni pyetje te tjera, mos ngurroni te m shkruani dhe une do mundohem tju kthej pergjigje sa me mire, kuptohet kur te jem off work.

Pershendetje dhe mos harroni CORAPET ne portofol

SN

----------


## dimir

Ka disa vjet qe e studjoj kete dreq virusi, dhe kam arritur shume qellime, tani me ngelet te testoj medikamentin.
Te them te drejten nuk dua ti gezoj keto politikanet. 
Sikur te ishte vetem semundje politikanesh do te studjoja si ta perhapja dhe jo si ta ndaloja.
Faleminderit

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Rajoni i ish bllokut komunist ka numrin më të madh në rritje të viktimave me SIDA në botë. Banka Botërore thotë se po paraqet një program që ka si qëllim të parandalojë situatën kërcënuese. 

Banka Botërore bëri të ditur të martën në Uashington një strategji " Shmangia e krizës së SIDA-s në Evropën Lindore dhe Azinë Qëndrore". 

Raporti ka si qëllim të bëjë që politikanët dhe personat e tjerë të përqëndrohen në atë se sa i madh mund të jetë ndikimi i kësaj epidemie në ekonomi dhe stabilitet social nëse nuk përballohet siç duhet. 

Për momentin ka rreth një milion persona që janë pozitivë me HIV. Disa shifra të tjera më optimiste e çojnë këët shifër në mbi 8 milionë nga fundi i kësaj dekade. 

Për momentin kjo do të thotë 500 vdekje në muaj vetëm në Rusi dhe rritje deri në 20 mijë në muaj deri në vitin 2020. 

Sindroma e mohimit 

Banka botërore është e shqetësuar se qeveritë vazhdimisht e mohojnë përhapjen e virusit HIV. 

Prioriteti kryesor i BAnkës është tër risë angazhimin politik. 

Banka raporton se buxheti aktual i Rusisë për SIDA-n është 1% e asaj që shpenzohet në Britani, megjithëse problemi atje është 20 herë më i lartë.

----------


## Tirana

Shqipëri, 130 të prekur me SIDA 
Në vitin '93 u zbulua rasti i parë, jeton ende 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



TIRANE

I identifikuar si bartës i HIV në '93, jeton ende. Shqiptari i parë me HIV prej 11 vjetësh (ngushëllim për gjithë të prekurit e mëpasmë dhe argument për infeksionistët shqiptarë që e lidhin pikërisht me të jetëgjatësinë e një të prekuri me SIDA në vendin tonë) vazhdon të jetë në skajet e historisë së SIDA-s shqiptare. 

Sëmundja
Nga '93 e në vazhdim janë rrumbullakosur 130 raste, që përfaqësojnë një prevalencë të ulët të sëmundjes në vend. Përmbi të gjitha të dhënat faktike të Institutit të Shëndetit Publik, infeksionistët flasin për 400 shqiptarë të prekur, apo ndoshta 1000, por të paidentifikuar ende. Edhe e llogaritur në këto nivele, incidenca mbetet e parrezikshme për specialistët. Gjë që s'ka mjaftuar për t'i rrëzuar argumentet e psikologut Edmond Dragoti "Sfida të HIV/AIDS për grupet e rrezikuara në Shqipëri", përmes të cilit lëshohet alarmi se brenda 5 vjetësh sëmundja do na përfshijë. "Pesë vitet e ardhshme janë vendimtare për parandalimin e përhapjes së HIV/AIDS në Shqipëri. Së pari, sepse ne jemi vend me popullsi shumë të dendur në raport me sipërfaqen, jemi komunikues, sociabël dhe veçanërisht konfidencialë", thuhet. Dhe duke i përmbledhur në pak rreshta konkluzionet alarmi është i
hapur: "Në një popullsi prej më pak se 3 milionë banorësh, tepër të lëvizshme, me një peshë të mbartur paragjykimesh dhe stigmash sociale, me një moshë relativisht të re, ku më tepër se 60 për qind e njerëzve janë nën 30 vjeç, përhapja e HIV/AIDS-it do të ishte shumë e shpejtë dhe me pasoja të mëdha e të pariparueshme".

Varfëria
Statistikat i zotërojnë të varfërit dhe të paarsimuarit, (një kontigjent të konsiderueshëm e përbëjnë romët), gjë që s'bën përjashtim në hartën globale të sëmundjes: në vendet e Afrikës e në përgjithësi në vendet e pazhvilluara sëmundja nuk ka kursyer gjysmën e popullsisë. Risia e vitit të fundit, përveç rasteve gjithnjë në rritje, fakt krejt i pritshëm ky, janë bebet e prekura, gjithsej bëhen pesë. Argumenti edhe në këtë rast shkon me grafikun e të prekurve, në një situatë të tillë as fëmijët nuk mund të evitoheshin, Gjithashtu femrat e meshkujt e prekur tentojnë të arrijnë ekuilibër. E njohur si sëmundje tipike mashkullore në krye të herës, në statistikat e fundit të ISHP-së nuk rezulton të jetë më kështu. Femrat e infektuara kanë prekur 40 për qindëshin. Ndërsa nuk mund të mos shënohet në kalendarët e SIDA-s shqiptare ardhja e medikamenteve. Antiretroviralet mbërritën në Shqipëri 11 vjet pas shfaqjes së sëmundjes. Me to mund të kurohen falas 60 pacientë, vetëm katër syresh arrinin ta siguronin kurën në rrugë private.


Isana Poçesta, gruaja e parë që bëri publike prekjen nga sëmundja e SIDA-s

Isana Poçesta, 36 vjeçe, ishte rasti i 11-të i vdekjeve nga sëmundja e SIDA-s në Shqipëri. Ajo ka vdekur më 5 korrik 2000 në spitalin infektiv në kryeqytet. 36-vjeçarja vuante nga sëmundja vdekjeprurëse prej disa vitesh. Poçesta ishte rritur jetime dhe banonte në ish-konviktet e Shkollës së Mesme Ekonomike. Megjithëse mjekët kishin parashikuar se ajo do të jetonte edhe 8 muaj që nga momenti kur ishte evidentuar sëmundja e rrezikshme në trupin e saj, ajo vdiq shumë më parë, si pasojë e mungesës së kurimit. Mjekët pohuan atëherë se në periudhën e fundit të jetës, kur sëmundja kishte arritur kulmin, ajo humbte çdo ditë nga 1,5 kilogramë peshë trupore, duke bërë që kufoma e saj të katandisej në vetëm disa kile. Ajo u mjekua për rreth një muaj në spital, por pa pasur kujdesin e duhur. Madje më vonë 36-vjeçarja u përzu, pasi personeli mjekësor i ruhej infektimit. Pas publikimit të këtij skandali, mjekët vendosën ta pranonin sërish në spital, por ajo nuk mundi të jetojë aty më tepër se dy ditë, duke vdekur e braktisur nga të gjithë. Poçesta ishte nënë e një vajze 7-vjeçare dhe jetonte në varfëri të plotë. Funerali i varrimit të saj u pagua pjesërisht nga Shoqata e Jetimëve dhe pjesërisht me ndihma të dhëna nga fqinjet e saj. Kanë qenë këto që u kujdesën më pas për vajzën e saj.


Analizat, SIDA na erdhi nga Afrika

Virusi HIV/AIDS në vendin tonë mund të jetë me origjinë afrikane. Kështu ka rezultuar pasi janë analizuar në Itali një pjesë e kampioneve të gjakut të marrë nga 70 sieropozitivë shqiptarë. Përfundimet i kanë shokuar specialistët e Institutit të Shëndetit Publik. Virusi i SIDA-s, i cili qarkullon në vendin tonë, tipi HIV 1 dhe nëntipi M, haset rrallë në vendet e Europës dhe është karakteristikë tipike e SIDA-s afrikane. Një hipotezë qe se mos virusi është përcjellë nga prostitutat e Afrikës. Mirëpo kjo gjë nuk rezultoi bindëse pasi u pyetën të prekurit nga u morën kampionët për analiza.

----------


## Tirana

MALLAKASTER/ HISTORIA E ÇIFTIT QE S'DI NGA E MORI VIRUSIN 

Familja që po shuhet nga SIDA 
Rrëfimi i të mbijetuarit: Më vdiq gruaja, fëmijët në rrezik 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga e dërguara në Tatoshaj Irma Hoxha


Shokët nuk më afrohen në shkollë. Mendojnë se unë dhe vëllai jemi të sëmurë me SIDA". Dallëndyshja, vajza 12 -vjeçare e dy bashkëshortëve Beqiri, të infektuar nga sëmundja e shekullit, nuk mund t'u kthejë një përgjigje qetësuese shokëve të saj të shkollës. Nuk ka patur kurrë mundësinë të bëjë analizat e duhura për të mësuar nëse edhe ajo mbart në trupin e saj të vogël SIDA-n. Megjithatë, Dallëndyshja ende shpreson se fati i keq nuk do ta ndjekë edhe atë dhe të vëllain Rolandin, një vit më të madh. Prej dy vitesh hija e SIDA-s po sillet kërcënueshëm mbi anëtarët e familjes Beqiri. Vetëm dy javë më parë, vdekja u morri nënën e tyre, Teutën, ndërkohë që kryefamiljari, Sherifi edhe ai i sëmurë me SIDA, dergjet në krevat në fazat më të rënda të sëmundjes. Sherifi, rrëfen për Gazetën gjendjen e vështirë ekonomike në të cilën ndodhet familja e tij, por edhe braktisjen nga mjekët që kanë frikë nga sëmundja. "Unë po vdes, por të paktën të mendojnë për dy fëmijët", janë fjalët e fundit të tij. 

Kur ke emigruar në Greqi?
Para 10 vjetësh dhe kam qëndruar 8 vjet. Para dy vjetësh tërhoqa edhe gruan dhe fëmijët. Unë dhe bashkëshortja punuam në një serë, duke spërkatur fidanë.

Kur e morët vesh për herë të parë që ishit i sëmurë me SIDA?
Verën e kaluar kur shkova në Greqi. Kjo ka qenë pikërisht periudha kur unë mora vesh për sëmundjen. Në Tiranë, kur shkova për kontroll dhe u shtrova në spital, askush nuk më tha nga se vuaja. Më thanë se duhej të shkoja në një vend më të specializuar për kontroll. Shkova në Greqi, por përgjigjja ishte e hidhur. Jo vetëm për veten time, por dhe për familjen.

A i dinit se ç'ishte kjo sëmundje?
Kisha dëgjuar më tepër në televizione, por gjithnjë më mbante shpresa se mos ndoshta kanë gabuar me diagnozën time. 

Sa zgjati ky dyshim?
Mund të them se u shua kur edhe bashkëshortja ime rezultoi e infektuar.

Çfarë bëtë kur mësuat këtë gjë?
Asgjë. Rrinim më shumë me fëmijët dhe mundoheshim që të mos e merrnin vesh të tjerët.

Ju ka shkuar ndonjëherë në mendje se si mund ta keni marrë virusin?
Të them të drejtën jo. Jam shumë konfuz, aq sa nuk arrij të sjell ndër mend asnjë çast të kaluar.

A keni vuajtur më parë nga ndonjë sëmundje?
Jo, asnjëherë.

Çfarë ndien një i sëmurë me AIDS?
Unë ndiej këputje trupi, e cila nuk më lë të dal as deri te dera, rënie të gojës, e cila nuk më lë as të ha. Kam tri ditë që nuk kam më as oreks.

Me çfarë kurohesh në këto momente?
Me asgjë. Ilaçet më kanë thënë se ende nuk kanë ardhur nga Greqia, se mungojnë dy prej tyre, më të rëndësishmet e kurës. Kur të vijnë ato, unë do të kem vdekur. Edhe gjilpërat që kishte Teuta (gruaja) për çfarë t'i dua, kur asnjë mjek apo infermier nuk shkel në këtë prag për të m'i bërë nga frika se mos infektohet. Më mirë të vdes se të mbaj peng edhe të tjerët. Ajo për të cilën më vjen keq, është se do t'i lë fëmijët e mi vetëm pasi dhe babai im (gjyshi i fëmijëve) është në një moshë të thyer dhe pa asnjë të ardhur.

Kujt do t'i drejtoheshit në këto momente dhe çfarë do t'i kërkonit?
Do t'i drejtohem shtetit të parit. Të paktën të më sigurojë gjilpërat për të më zgjatur edhe pak jetën. Jo për vete, por për fëmijët, se sapo humbën nënën e tyre dhe janë të vegjël. Nuk mund ta durojnë dot një humbje tjetër kaq të shpejtë. Pastaj, shteti t'i detyrojë infermierët të m'i bëjnë këto gjilpëra.


12 vjeçarja: Në shkollë askush nuk na afron, kujtojnë se jemi sëmurë

Dallëndyshja, vajza 12-vjeçe e çiftit Beqiri, edhe pse e vogël në moshë, duket sikur halli që e ka zënë, e ka bërë më të pjekur dhe më të kthjellët. Prej dy javësh, ajo është pa nënë, pasi ajo i vdiq nga SIDA. Ndërsa i ati është gati. Veç dhimbjes së madhe, ajo dhe vëllai i saj, Rolandi 13 vjeç, ndihen keq edhe kur shkojnë në shkollë. "Ne e vazhdojmë shkollën, por mund të them se ndihemi si të huaj. Më duket sikur të gjithë më veçojnë nga frika se mos dhe unë jam e sëmurë. Ata, edhe pse nuk e dinë se çfarë është kjo sëmundje, me plot gojën mund të thonë se jemi të infektuar si familje nga ky virus", ka thënë Dallëndyshja (Qan dhe duart i dridhen). Më pas, bashkë me të vëllain, Rolandin, lëvizin nëpër shtëpi për të bërë ndonjë punë. Ata janë tashmë dy "të zotët" e shtëpisë, pasi babai i tyre nuk është në gjendje të bëjë asgjë. Punët jashtë shtëpisë i bën 13-vjeçari, ndërsa e motra, një vit më e vogël, është kthyer në amvisë.


Babai: Herë me bukë e herë pa bukë, marrim vetëm 3 mijë lekë

Herë të ngrënë e herë të pangrënë, për të mos menduar më pas për veshje, shkollim apo dëfrim". Kjo është gjendja e familjes Beqiri, e treguar nga babai i dy fëmijëve, Sherifi. Ky i fundit thotë se ata mbahen vetëm me tre mijë lekë në muaj, që i merr babai i tij si pension. Ndërsa për blerjen e ilaçeve as që bëhet fjalë. Gjithë halli i të sëmurit, i cili është i ndërgjegjshëm për vdekjen që e pret, janë dy fëmijët. "Nëse vdes edhe unë, shteti t'u japë pension dy fëmijëve të mi. Ata janë fare të vegjël dhe nuk ka as kush të kujdeset për ta", thotë Sherif Beqiri. Pasuria e vetme e familjes është pak tokë, të cilën tashmë nuk ka kush ta punojë, dhe pak bagëti, të cilat i kullot Rolandi 13-vjeçar, ndërsa është detyruar të mësojë që t'i mjelë e të kujdeset për to vajza 12 vjeçe.

----------


## Tirana

Si u shua familja e vëllait nga SIDA

Transfuzioni pas një aksidenti në Greqi solli tragjedinë


AURORA HAJDINI

FIER

Sa kalon qendrën e komunës së Cakranit në një nga rrugicat tërë gropa që të çon në fshatrat e largët të saj, ndodhet edhe një familje, krejt e shfarosur nga sëmundja e shekullit.

SIDA ka goditur në një skutat më të strukura të Fierit, aty ku nuk shkon as rruga automobilistike. Një familje krejt e shuar nga kjo sëmundje e tmerrshme, ka lënë pas të mbijetuar, vajzën e vetme 10-vjeçare, Suadën, e cila gjysmën e vitit e kalon nga njerëzit e së ëmës në fshatin Metoh të Ballshit, ndërsa pushimet verore dhe ato semestrale i kalon nga gjyshërit e babait.

Si vdiqën prindërit dhe fëmija
Në familjen e Agush Avdulajt, plakut tashmë të paralizuar pas tragjedisë familjare, kujtohet shpesh djali i tij i vdekur nga SIDA, Sabahu, një zooveteriner, i cili punonte në komunën e Cakranit, por vitet e fundit të jetës së tij i kaloi në emigracion në Greqi për një jetë më të mirë. Vëllai ishte me shkollë dhe njeri shumë i drejtë në komunë, thotë Alketi, një nga vëllezërit e tij. Ai iku para 5 vjetësh në Greqi për një jetë më të mirë, me gruan dhe 2 vajzat e tij Suadën dhe Ledjonën e cila nuk është më, së bashku me prindërit e saj, Sabahun dhe Donikën. Alketi tregon se para se të ikte në Greqi, disa muaj më parë ai kishte bërë një aksident rrugor, ku humbi shumë gjak dhe bëri edhe transfuzion. Në Greqi nuk i priu shëndeti. Mjekohej shpesh për ftohmë dhe nuk e dinim fare se ç´kishte. U shtrua në Selanik dhe më pas në spitalin e madh në Larisa. Atje u bënë analizat edhe për SIDA. Për fat të keq, doli ashtu siç dyshohej. Vëllai im, më i miri, më i drejti dhe më i ndershmi ishte me SIDA, gruaja e tij ishte shtatzanë, në muajin e lindjes dhe fëmija nuk jetoi as një vit. Më 23 gusht të vitit 2000 vdiq pa mbushur ende një vjeçe, vajza Ledjona. Pas një viti, më 2 korrik vdiq edhe vëllai ynë. Sipas vëllait të Sabahut, gruaja e tij e infektuar shkoi të kalojë muajt e fundit të jetës te prindërit e saj në fshatin Metoh, së bashku me vajzën Suadën dhe as një vit më vonë pas vdekjes së burrit, më 23 prill 2002 vdiq edhe ajo.

Peng, vajza e mbetur jetime
Suadën e kemi peng në zemër. Rrimë me frikë mos është infektuar edhe ajo, por çdo gjë po shkon normalisht, të paktën nga shëndeti, pasi jeta e saj është gjymtuar përgjithmonë. Familja Avdulaj ka tashmë shqetësim kryesor ndërprerjen e pensionit të vajzës pas vdekjes së të ëmës. Kam shkuar te kryetari i komunës Cakran, Kujtim Sherifi dhe i kam kërkuar atë të drejtë që i takon Suadës. Ku do jetojë ky fëmijë fatkeq, me çtë ardhura, a kanë menduar këta njerëz? Shkoj tek kryetari në zyrë, me ndjek duke më thënë se nuk ka fonde, shkoj në zyrat e asistencës apo përkrahjes, më përcjellin. Ne e ushqejmë, pasi e kemi vajzën e vëllait tonë fatkeq, por kushtet e fshatit dhe familjes sonë janë shumë të këqija. Alketi thotë se është vetë emigrant në Greqi dhe në fshat kanë vetëm nga 1 dynym tokë për frymë. Ku do ushqehemi? Këtu në fshat nuk ka as drita, as ujë dhe taksat e tokës, plehrat kimike, apo farërat kushtojnë shumë. Ndaj pothuajse të gjithë vëllezërit kemi marrë rrugët e kurbetit. Në 4 familjet e djemve të Agushit duket se vdekja tragjike e një familjeje të tërë ka lënë pas shijen e hidhur të dhimbjes, por edhe një paniku për atë sëmundje të rëndë që e pushtoi vëllanë, kunatën dhe mbesën e tyre të vogël. Nuk dimë shumë për atë sëmundje, por ishte diçka e tmerrshme, pohon nëna e djalit fatkeq, Vuladija, e cila ka tashmë të paralizuar edhe të shoqin. Djali dhe nusja sa vinin e dobësoheshin edhe më shumë, sa erdhi një ditë që nuk mbaheshin më në këmbë. Veç t´i shihje, u bënë kockë e lëkurë dhe u tretën, flokët filluan t´u bien dhe u bënë si kufoma. Nga sëmundja e tyre iku edhe vajza ëngjëll, e cila nuk i kishte mbushur ende 12 muajt.



Datat

Më 23 gusht 2001
Vdes Ledjona Avdulaj (12 muajshe)

Më 2 korrik 2001
Vdes Sabah Avdulaj (37 vjeç)

Më 23 prill 2002
Vdes Donika Avdulaj (35 vjeçe) 


Suada: Dua të bëhem mjeke

Suada është një vajzë tashmë 10 vjeçe, e lënë jetime qysh në moshën 7-vjeçare, pa baba dhe pa nënë. Ajo i dëgjon të gjitha fjalët e të rriturve dhe herë pas here i mbushen sytë me lot. Është një vajzë e zgjuar dhe na afrohet duke thënë: Hidhem në klasën e pestë. Kam dalë me 10-ta dhe dëshiroj të bëhem mjeke, që t´i shëroj njerëzit, sepse jam pa baba dhe pa nënë dhe nuk dua që asnjë fëmijë të mbetet i tillë. Por, e ardhmja e saj nuk duket të ketë ndonjë shpresë, pasi kryetari i komunës është shprehur se nuk ka asnjë qindarkë për t´i dhënë një pension. Tashmë Suada jeton me 2700 lekët e pensionit bujqësor të gjyshit të saj të paralizuar, të cilit vetë nuk i mjaftojnë as për ilaçet mujore. E ardhmja e Suadës së zgjuar dhe fatkeqe, është në udhëkryq, ndërsa pafajësia e saj të vret, por çuditërisht nuk prek sentimentin e njerëzve të pushtetit vendor të komunës më të madhe të vendit.

----------


## Tirana

PAS DENONCIMIT TE FAMILJES TE SEMURE NE MALLAKASTER 

SIDA, mjekë nga Tirana për fëmijët 
Drejtoresha e ISHP: Duhet të marrin pension 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Odeta Halili


Janë apo jo bartës të HIV-it Dallëndyshja dhe Rolandi, fëmijë të dy prindërve me SIDA? Një specialiste e Institutit të Shëndetit Publik është nisur dy ditë më parë në Mallakastër, duke prekur kështu nga afër dramën e familjes Beqiri. Ajo pritet të mbërrijë sot në ISHP bashkë me "dosjen" shëndetësore të familjes së kërcënuar nga SIDA.
Dallëndyshja, 12 vjeç, nuk mund të mos vërejë sa pak komunikojnë me njerëzit, qysh pas vdekjes së të jëmës. Ata janë fis i vogël, por vajza ndjen se haset gjithnjë e më pak me shokë e shoqe ndërsa merr udhën e shkollës mëngje-seve. Nëse përgjigja e analizave do jetë negative, do mjaftojë ajo për t'u zhdukur dyshimin shokëve e shoqeve, që iu rrinë larg asaj dhe të vëllait? "Nuk ka shumë gjasa që fëmijët të jenë infektuar, por gjithsesi ne presim analizat për të konfirmuar përgjigjen", shprehet gjatë intervistës për Gazetën, drejtoresha e ISHP-së, Silva Bino. 

Një i sëmurë me SIDA ka bërë apel publik në "Gazeta Shqiptare". Ju si do i përgjigjeshit akuzës së tij për indiferentisëm të bluzave të bardha?
"Ne kemi nisur specialisten tonë në Mallakastër për ta parë më nga afër gjendjen e kësaj familjeje. Në radhë të parë për t'u njohur me gjendjen e të sëmurit, për të konfirmuar në ç'fazë është sëmundja dhe ç'mund të bëjmë në këtë fazë. Por edhe për fëmijët, megjithëse ka shumë mundësi që ata të mos jenë infektuar. Në këtë rast transmetimi i virusit do ndodhte vetëm përmes gjakut. Në rrethe ka mungesa infeksionistësh dhe një trajtim specifik i një pacienti me AIDS praktikisht është i vështirë"

Nëse ai do trajtohej me barnat e SIDA-s, që siç u tha, kanë mbërritur?
"E rëndësishme për momentin është që ai të kurohet për sëmundjet e mbivendosura. Në këtë pikë s'është zgjidhje mjekimi me barnat e SIDA-s, antiretroviralet. Efekti i tyre është i zgjatur dhe do duheshin disa muaj për të parë rezultate konkrete. Aktualisht ne presim kontigjentin e dytë të këtyre barnave, që janë shpëtim për rreth 40 të sëmurë shqiptarë, të cilët i kanë të nevojshme"

A parashikohet në ligj mbështetje sociale për këta të sëmurë? 
"Në fakt Ministria e Punës dhe e Çështjeve Sociale duhet të ketë një program për të sëmurët me AIDS, duhet t'u sigurojë mbështetje sociale atyure. Asgjë s'është bërë. Nga ana jonë ne po bëjmë disa ndryshime në ligjin "Për parandalimin e përhapjes së infeksionit HIV/AIDS në Republikën e Shqipërisë". Po përpiqemi ta bëjmë më të zbatueshëm atë. Po hartojmë një nen, ku fëmijët e prindërve me SIDA duhet të përfitojnë një lloj trajtimi financiar. Të jemi realistë. Prindërit e tyre nuk duhen llogaritur plotësisht të aftë për të punuar".


Shëndeti Publik: S'mund t'i urdhërojmë infermierët

Ne nuk kemi qënë në dijeni të këtij rasti. E kemi mësuar edhe ne nga Gazetat sepse të infektuarit komunikojnë direkt me Institutin e Shëndetit Publik", është shprehur dje drejtori i Shëndetit Publik në Fier, Rakip Gjoni. I pyetur se përse infermierët rajonalë nuk kujdesen për Sherif Beqirin, të prekur nga SIDA, Gjoni ka sqaruar se nuk mund të urdhëronte infermierët për të kryer këtë shërbim. Megjithatë, ai ka shtuar se u duhet dhënë ndihmë në mënyrë urgjente fëmijëve, të cilët janë po aq të kërcënuar sa edhe babai i tyre. Nuk është normale dhe morale që këta fëmijë të flaken nga shoqëria. Pushteti vendor dhe Drejtoria Arsimore duhet të punojnë për t'i krijuar përkrahje fëmijëve dhe të mos braktisen", ka vijuar ai.


"Dy rroga gjobë për mjekët që iu shmangen të sëmurëve me SIDA"

Asnjë mjek apo infermier nuk shkel në këtë prag nga frika se mos infektohet", deklaroi për Gazetën 39-vjeçari me SIDA. Në ligj shkruhen "ndëshkimet" për të tillë braktisje. Në nenin 26 të ligjit "Për parandalimin e HIV/AIDS në vend" thuhet: "Shmangia e personelit mjekësor gjatë diagnozës, kontrollit dhe mjekimit të të sëmurëve me HIV/AIDS, kur nuk përbën vepër penale, përbën kundravajtje administrative dhe dënohet me gjobë në vlerën e dy pagave mujore. Kjo masë merret me vendim të titullarit të institucionit përkatës". Nuk është vetëm kjo. Ligji rezulton të jetë i pazbatuar në nene të tjerë të veçantë. Psh. në nenin 20 thuhet "Personat me moshë deri 18 vjeç, të cilët janë infektuar nga HIV-i, kanë të drejtë të përfitojnë një pension ose ndihmë sociale kur janë të paaftë për të punuar", ndërsa mjekimi falas i tyre, edhe ky i parashikuar në ligj, pritet të vihet në jetë sot pas 11 vjet sëmundjeje.



Komuna: Dy fëmijëve do t'u japim ndihmë

Kryetari i Komunës Fratar në Mallakasër, ku përfshihet edhe fshati Tatoshaj, Enver Kapllani, ka bërë të ditur dje se, është duke u përgatitur materiali që ta dërgojmë në struktura më të larta shtetërore, që dy fëmijëve 12 dhe 13 vjeç, të cilëve u ka vdekur nëna nga SIDA dhe babai është në prag të varrit, t'u lidhet një pension. Nga ana tjetër përfaqësues të pushtetit vendor në Qarkun e Fierit kanë pohuar dje se, janë njohur me këtë rast menjëherë pas vdekjes së viktimës së parë të kësaj familjeje Teutës. "Ne kemi biseduar edhe me mjekët, por ata kanë frikë që të shkojnë atje", kanë thënë burime nga Bashkia. Ndërsa për dy fëmijët e të infektuarve, burimet bashkiake kanë bërë të ditur se, kanë menduar që t'i largojmë nga fshati, pasi të kenë mundësuar sistemimin e tyre në ndonjë institucion.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Më ndihmoni se kam ngelur rrugëve". Ka qenë ky apeli i të sëmurit me sida, 31-vjeçarit Gazmend Ziu, banor në qytetin e Durrësit. Ai thotë se ka trokitur në shumë dyer të institucioneve të shtetit, por askush nuk e ka ndihmuar. Po kështu, e kanë bërë të shurdhër veshin edhe OJF-të, të cilat marrin miliona dollarë për të luftuar sëmundjen e shekullit. Gazmendi ka qenë dhurues gjaku dhe me këtë fitonte diçka për të siguruar jetesën. Në muajin dhjetor të vitit 2003, teksa bëhej gati të dhuronte gjak, analizat dolën me probleme. Ai ka treguar historinë e vuajtjeve të tij, që nga momenti që e ka marrë vesh se është i infektuar dhe deri tani, që ka mbetur pa asnjë ndihmë.

Kur dolët nga spitali infektiv i Tiranës?
Unë në spital kam qëndruar vetëm 2 javë, në muajin shkurt dhe që nga ajo kohë bredh rrugëve, se askush nuk më jep strehë. Në spital më bënë analizat e hollësishme dhe më thanë se vuaj nga një sëmundje e pashërueshme.

Përse nuk ju mbajnë në spital?
Mjekët më kanë thënë se nuk jam ende në fazën për të qëndruar në spital, e cila është edhe fundi i jetës sime. Kam trokitur në dyert e njësisë vendore, por nuk kam mundur të përfitoj asistencë sociale.

Po OJF-ve u keni kërkuar ndihmë?
Sigurisht që po, por asnjëra prej tyre nuk më ka dhënë ndihmën minimale. Përfaqësuesit e tyre nuk janë dukur as në spital as në Durrës.

Me çfarë ushqeheni dhe ku flini?
Fle nëpër lulishte, sepse familja nuk më pranon. Disa herë kam përfunduar në polici, por tashmë policët më njohin dhe nuk më ngasin. Ndërsa për të ngrënë më japin të njohurit e mi dhe akoma nuk kam dalë të lyp në rrugë.

----------


## StormAngel

Bo bo bo! :i ngrysur: 
Ca fat i rende,zot i madh.
Nuk kam koment,me vjen keq,renqethese kjo.

----------


## Administrator1

Fat i keq .
Sikur ja kane damkosur fatin qe me mbiemrin qe mban.

----------

